# 1/64 Plastic Nascar



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I thought there was an article about this on one of our sites? I'm really looking to build a few Nascars, on Aurora chassis. Looking for the right size bodies that can be modified to an Aurora scale chassis, Plastic is great, to keep them light. Looking for current Nascar Drivers, Earnhardt Jr., Stewart, Johnson. Gordon, etc. Anybody have any ideas, or suggestions?


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Sorry, I just noticed the site. Trevco Christmas ornament is probably the cars to find. Does anyone happen to know where they are sold?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've found these at Loews Home Improvement. They fit on Tyco long wheelbase chassis, which makes them too large for TJets.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I was buying prizes a few weeks ago and bought some plastic cars in a tube. They fit on various chassis perfect. I Will take some pics with the bodies set on the chassis they fit later today and post them. They will need paint and polish to look really good but at 3 for a bucks who cares? Some fit Tyco, another tomy and one or two are perfect for tjets


Coach


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

coach61 said:


> I was buying prizes a few weeks ago and bought some plastic cars in a tube. They fit on various chassis perfect. I Will take some pics with the bodies set on the chassis they fit later today and post them. They will need paint and polish to look really good but at 3 for a bucks who cares? Some fit Tyco, another tomy and one or two are perfect for tjets
> 
> 
> Coach


Where are they available?


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> I've found these at Loews Home Improvement. They fit on Tyco long wheelbase chassis, which makes them too large for TJets.


I'll hit Lowes in the morning, would you know where in the store, and/or the prices they want?--Thanks, Al.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry it was at US toys we bought them and the local 99 Cent store. Not sure were we got which cars but will ask my Wife and post the pics tomorrow had misplaced the digital and just found it tonight.


Coach


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Lowes has an area set aside for seasonal items like ornaments and lights. That's where you will find them if they are in the store.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*hanging plastic*

Funny I replied to this thread to Al and never noticed he was looking for Nascar.. DOH!.. Anyways here are two of those 33 cent specials One mounted on a tyco Wide body and the other hung on a tjet chassis. they both line up pretty good. The Rescue Ambulance leaves a bit to be desired on tire clearance. I may shave the wheels back a bit. The Tjet under the SUV does not line up for a screw So I will be cutting the post out and remounting it. When will I get done? Maybe by xmas lol..These will be my own personal vapor ware as for now with no track setup I don't mind them just hanging on the chassis ( Thought the Tyco is a nice snug fit.)

Coach


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

This is something I picked up at the church bizarre. I believe it’s along the same lines.
It has all the sponsor decals on both sides, but lacks the large 43 on the backside.
Strange.
It would fit a Tyco long-wheel base chassis (with some rear fender mods)-but who doesn’t have one of those already? I haven’t decided what to do with it yet. Possibly a Pro-street cabriolet or spyder version on a 4-gear chassis to kill the Tyco monotony.




























Cheers..


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

For modern skinny wheeled TJETS check these out

http://blake.prohosting.com/horacer/brp/nascar1.html

Roger Corrie


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Lowes has an area set aside for seasonal items like ornaments and lights. That's where you will find them if they are in the store.


Thanks for the info, I spent a little more than I wanted, however I got 4 really nice platic NASCAR bodies, I should have them competing with each other on the track real soon, I bought the Earnhardt Jr. (8), the Johnson (48), the Gordon (24), and the Harvick (29). They have others also, but perhaps the price will drop after Christmas? I'm still deciding what electric chassis would be my best choice?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> For modern skinny wheeled TJETS check these out


What good is a skinny body if you hang big ol' wheel and tires off the thing that make it look like an open wheeled stock car? Never have and never will like the so-called Fray style racers. Why they just won't admit that they'd rather be driving an AFX (and I don't mean a magnatraction but a REAL AFX) in the first place is beyond me. AFX wannabes.  

Even though NASCAR stockers have been done quite extensively in AFX/Tyco/LL size they are rare in TJet size. Someone could make a killing selling late model fully decorated NASCARs for the TJet chassis.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> What good is a skinny body if you hang big ol' wheel and tires off the thing that make it look like an open wheeled stock car? Never have and never will like the so-called Fray style racers. Why they just won't admit that they'd rather be driving an AFX (and I don't mean a magnatraction but a REAL AFX) in the first place is beyond me. AFX wannabes.
> 
> Even though NASCAR stockers have been done quite extensively in AFX/Tyco/LL size they are rare in TJet size. Someone could make a killing selling late model fully decorated NASCARs for the TJet chassis.



I agree 200%....For an aesthetic point of view I always thought Fray cars were the most horrible "cars I ever seen (but obviously as here there no races at all, I've only seen pics of 'em... and that was sufficent for my eyes). They're ven dumber than cars with white wheels and tires


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> What good is a skinny body if you hang big ol' wheel and tires off the thing that make it look like an open wheeled stock car? Never have and never will like the so-called Fray style racers. Why they just won't admit that they'd rather be driving an AFX (and I don't mean a magnatraction but a REAL AFX) in the first place is beyond me. AFX wannabes.
> 
> Even though NASCAR stockers have been done quite extensively in AFX/Tyco/LL size they are rare in TJet size. Someone could make a killing selling late model fully decorated NASCARs for the TJet chassis.


 
I love TJETs in their skinny state  There are two reasons they don't race AFX. 1. is the rarity of NOS running chassis's and just plain chassis's them selfs. 2. Reliability can not be beat with TJETS. AFXs are close but I have never seen an AFX pickups last like a TJETs the closest is the BSRT copper replacement ones. About the only way you can kill a TJET is heat. Now that said even the best AFX car I ever built is no match for a FRAY car. I have not tried to build an AFX with the FRAY parts ie sliicone sponge and weighted fronts maybe a future project. I do think the FRAY folks should change their rules to either the bodies must completley cover the tires from the top or just go ahead and use lexan bodies and call them super stock TJETS. I don't know if you have ever driven a world class FRAY car or not but they are pure joy to drive and lots and lots of FUN but like you I don't like the looks.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I stopped by Lowes..*



Al Markin said:


> Sorry, I just noticed the site. Trevco Christmas ornament is probably the cars to find. Does anyone happen to know where they are sold?


The only car that they had left was Jeffy... 
And I couldn't risk buying it and have people think I was
a Jeff Gordon fan...:lol: 

I will have to try a different Lowes...
Scott


----------

